# My Tank



## Dacious (20 Jun 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this site, I must say the standard of all the tanks here is really impressive. I don't think mine is anywhere near as good. It is 36"x18"x12" and has been going as a planted set up for just over 2 months. Almost all the plants are tropica which have been picked up fairly cheaply or are tropica derivatives. There is still some BGA hanging around but it seems to be subsiding (touch wood). The tank is lit by 4 39w T5s, with DIY CO2 and is dosed with TPC once a week (although I am soon to change this to dry ferts..still working on it as I don't think it is enough). 







Please let me know what you think of it as this is pretty much my first planted tank with CO2 and high light levels. There's still lots to do to it and any input from the experts would be much appreciated!


----------



## Dacious (20 Jun 2008)

Ok how do I attach a pic in jpeg form?


----------



## Egmel (20 Jun 2008)

from http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=46


> To post a picture please use a picture hosting site. I personally http://www.imageshack.us/ .Click on the browse tab, and select the picture you want. Then check that the image resize is set to 640x480(For message bords) and the box is ticked. Then click "Host It".
> When its uploaded you will see a preview of your picture. Highlight the code in the box that is indicated as (( Hotlink for forums (1) )) . Paste this into your post, and hay presto, job done.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Jun 2008)

Hi,
    Also peruse the Tutorials forum for instructional articles regarding tank setup, CO2 measurement, plant maintenance  dry dosing and so forth.

Cheers,


----------



## Dacious (20 Jun 2008)

Ok I think I have the hang of this posting now so here's another pic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[/url][/img]


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Jun 2008)

Hi,
     No, I don't think so. Here is the image:






Review the syntax required to achieve that and compare it to what you have:


```
[img]http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/9161/p1030415ts6.th.jpg[/img]
```

Also, instead of hitting the "submit" button select the "Preview" button prior so that you can see how it will turn out before actually submitting the post.

Cheers,


----------



## Dacious (20 Jun 2008)

O ok, i'm so bad with technology so please forgive me!


----------



## Dacious (20 Jun 2008)

[/url][/img]


When I click on the link the image is large and is fine for me. Is anyone having problems with it?


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jun 2008)

Dacious said:
			
		

> [/url][/img]
> When I click on the link the image is large and is fine for me. Is anyone having problems with it?



Too many tags!!


----------



## Dacious (10 Jul 2008)

Here is an update of my tank [URL=http://img155.imageshack.us/my...shack.us/img155/4936/p1030425la8.th.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## TDI-line (10 Jul 2008)

Nice tank.


----------

